# drag coefficient



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

Does anybody happen to know where we could find out the drag coefficient of our cars or some other specs?

I know KBB has limited info abou the engine, options available, fuel capacity, turning radius, and dimensions.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

the drag is somewhere between .30-.32
I have seen all the numbers in the range


----------

